# boat trip



## Cerinwen

What do you do in Russian when you want to say something like 'boat trip'?  Do you say лодка поездка?  Do you use a certain case, or do you have to add an adjective ending to лодка, like лодки*?*


----------



## Ёж!

There is no single rule for all cases. In this case we use the adjective _лодочный_. «Лодочная поездка».


----------



## Blackmirtl

You also can say "путешествие на лодке" (катере\пароходе) or "поездка на лодке".


----------



## VelikiMag

Cerinwen said:


> What do you do in Russian when you want to say something like 'boat trip'?  Do you say лодка поездка?  Do you use a certain case, or do you have to add an adjective ending to лодка, like лодки*?*


For means of transport, you can use either instrumental case or preposition _на_ with locative. I believe that the latter is much more common, but I'm not sure if those two are always interchangeable. Natives will know better.

As for boat trip, I saw some people translate it as _прогулка по морю_. But I guess that this expression as well as _морская прогулка_ are restricted to only boat trips at sea.


----------



## inerrant

It depends on the type of boat (the translation can be "лодка", "корабль", "теплоход", etc.) and the type of the trip.


----------



## YMOPA

if it's for recreation, say "катание на лодке"


----------



## inerrant

YMOPA said:


> if it's for recreation, say "катание на лодке"



For recreation it can also be "круиз на корабле"


----------



## WordOrder

Cerinwen said:
			
		

> What do you do in Russian when you want to say something like 'boat trip'? Do you say лодка поездка?



No, we don't use nouns as attributes.

Basically you have two variants:

_adjective + noun_

or

_noun + noun in the prepositional case_

That is:

_лодочная поездка_

or

_поездка на лодке_


----------



## Cerinwen

WordOrder said:


> No, we don't use nouns as attributes.
> 
> Basically you have two variants:
> 
> _adjective + noun_
> 
> or
> 
> _noun + noun in the prepositional case_
> 
> That is:
> 
> _лодочная поездка_
> 
> or
> 
> _поездка на лодке_





Ahhh....thanks WordOrder.  That was very helpful.  

It seems like there are several words to describe 'boat trip'.  In this case, they are short boat trips of around 20mins, in small boats holding no more than 20 people.  They are for tourists.    How would you say 'go on a boat trip' or 'take a boat trip'?  I assume you would use the verb брать , but I'm not sure how to say '*go on *a boat trip'.

Is it possible to turn any noun into an adjective?  For example, what if I wanted to say 'apple tart'? I noticed that in 'лодка', you turned the 'к' into 'ч', and that this is a grammar rule, so would 'apple tart' be яблочный пирог?


----------



## inerrant

Cerinwen said:


> they are short boat trips of around 20mins, in small boats holding no more than 20 people.  They are for tourists.



Then I suppose that it should be "Прогулка на катере". "Лодка" is something smaller, for 1-5 people.



Cerinwen said:


> How would you say 'go on a boat trip' or 'take a boat trip'?  I assume you would use the verb брать , but I'm not sure how to say '*go on *a boat trip'.



"Совершить прогулку на катере"



Cerinwen said:


> For example, what if I wanted to say 'apple tart'? I noticed that in 'лодка', you turned the 'к' into 'ч', and that this is a grammar rule, so would 'apple tart' be яблочный пирог?



Яблочный пирог, exactly.


----------



## WordOrder

Cerinwen said:
			
		

> How would you say 'go on a boat trip' or 'take a boat trip'?



_go on a boat trip — отправляться в лодочную поездку; отправляться в поездку на лодке_

_take a boat trip — совершать лодочную поездку; совершать поездку на лодке_



			
				Cerinwen said:
			
		

> Is it possible to turn any noun into an adjective?



An adjective is not a noun form, it's an individual part of speech. So, one doesn't simply take a noun and turn it into an adjective.


----------



## inerrant

"Лодочная поездка"? Sounds strange. I have never heard such a phrase in my life. Only "поездка на лодке". (But anyway this translation is incorrect in the given context.)


----------



## DrDIT

As to the word "boat", it is a common En-Ru translation problem. Russian is very specific; while in English "a boat" may mean a wide range of vessels, in Russian "лодка" means only one kind: a small (1-5 people), usually rowing vessel used for fishing, entertainment, transport, etc. For other boat types (motor boats, etc.) there are other specific words like "катер", "прогулочное судно", "яхта", "речной трамвай" and many others, and the word "лодка" would not fit. As a rule, Russian, unlike English, does not have generic words for many entities, but offers a variety of specific terms. For this very reason the context is always needed since you have to translate "a boat" differently depending on the context, and there is no general solution.


----------



## YMOPA

inerrant said:


> "Лодочная поездка"? Sounds strange. I have never heard such a phrase in my life. Only "поездка на лодке". (But anyway this translation is incorrect in the given context.)



I've never heard this either. If it's for fun, it's always "катание", no matter how big the boat, unless it's a cruise ship, then it becomes "круи́з". If it's for business, then which business? Fishing? For small boat fishing, a boat isn't even mentioned: "съездили порыбачить (на лодке)". For commercial fishing there are special terms, "ушли́ в пути́ну". For a u-boat (aka submarine), ушли́ в плáванье. For freight(cargo) boat/ship (грузовое судно), "сдéлали(сходи́ли в) рейс/отрабóтали конéц". Never in my life I heard "лодочная поездка", that sounds totally awkward, reminding me of the "such much-whom how" jokes... Oftentimes, fishermen are very specific of what kind of a boat they use. If it's "я́лик", they say exactly that. If it's "мотóрка", that goes verbatim too.

Bottom line. If you don't want to learn all those nautical subtleties in Russian (and trust me, they are about as hard to master as the English counterparts), by all means, go with "лодочная поездка". It will sound about as clean as "voyage by a vessel", but you will be understood.


----------



## Cerinwen

Wow.  As always, I get a lot of help on these forums.  I can also  see (not surprisingly) some disagreement between posters over 'Лодочная  поездка'.

 Inerrant suggested 'Совершить прогулку на катере'.  IMOPA suggested 'катание'.  Could I say 'катание на катере'?


There are more specific names for different types of boats in English, but you're right in saying that 'boat' and 'ship' covers a lot of different types of vessels (however they will most likely specify if it's a yacht or a cruise).   Most people stick to 'boat', 'ship', 'submarine', 'cruise', or 'yacht', unless they are sailors or work in the fishing industry.


----------



## Real_

You know, the boat (in russian), as have been mentioned above, has a meaning of very small vessel. For 1 to 5(6) people, and usually with two, in some cases four, oars. 
 If you want to say about trip or cruise, then it is not correct. I can imagine your condition after  "trip by boat, or cruise by boat" - what kind of recreation will you have after working for a few hours with oars? 
 If somebody will propose this to me (i will say, definitely, - no, thank you very much, i'm totally busy on that day(s) ). 
 If you still want to use -boat, then better to say - motor boat trip - поездка на моторной лодке. - if the boat has a motor, of course. 
Yacht cruise, yacht voyage - круиз на яхте, путешествие на яхте.

ps: mentioning just лодка - immediately implies the image of rowing with oars. Or sadly and lonely sitting fisherman (in the fog).


----------



## inerrant

Cerinwen said:


> Could I say 'катание на катере'?



Yes, in some cases it is possible. But these two words are single-rooted, so this expression may look like tautology (though I think that in reality it is not).

Anyway, "прогулка" is more formal word and "катание" is less formal:
- An announcement at the streets of Saint-Petersburg: "Приглашаем вас совершить увлекательную прогулку по каналам нашего города". (The word "boat" may be missed when it is obvious what kind of trip it is.)
- A mother is telling her children: "Ваше катание на катере обошлось нам в 500 рублей."


----------



## Hoax

Катание/прогулка на... and here you need to chose which boat do you actually mean

Катание/прогулка на катере (a fast boat, 2-10 pax)
http://www.travelpattaya.ru/images/stories/4/safari.jpg

Катание/прогулка на речном трамвайчике (usually a long narrow boat going slowly along the rivers)
http://image.tsn.ua/media/images2/original/Jun2010/236687.jpg

Катание/прогулка на лодке (a small slowly going boat or a row-boat, 1-5 pax)
http://www.skikandry.ru/assets/images/News_full_size/lodka.jpg

Катание/прогулка на корабле (a big vessel with greate capacity, a ship)
http://minsk1.net/images/uploads/6125c5c874bed1eb7fc692add24a88cb.jpg

Катание/прогулка на катамаране (a boat of two connected hulls, can be of different types, the most popular two are bellow (those russian people immagine when they hear a word "катамаран")
http://images.prom.ua/10309236_w640_h640_sunnyh2o.jpg
http://www.cata-lagoon.ru/upload/iblock/3fa/articles_lagoon440_b.jpg


----------



## everdimension

I think most people here are trying to think of the translation instead of trying to remember the actual words they use in such case.

If, like you said, the boat trips that you mean are *short boat trips of around 20mins* and they *are for tourists*, then the best phrase would be "*лодочная экскурсия*". It is a very common phrase. "Мы отправились на лодочную экскурсию", "во время *водной* экскурсии......". If you are making a casual suggestion — 'How about a boat trip?' — then the best and simplest choice would be: "Как насчет прокатиться на лодке?"

Among the previously mentioned phrases I find "прогука на лодке" to be also a very good one.


----------



## inerrant

everdimension said:


> I think most people here are trying to think of the translation instead of trying to remember the actual words they use in such case.
> 
> <...> then the best phrase would be "*лодочная экскурсия*"



I would never use such a phrase, and I have never heard it. Where did you hear it, at which region?


----------



## Real_

everdimension said:


> If, like you said, the boat trips that you mean are *short boat trips of around 20mins* and they *are for tourists*, then the best phrase would be "*лодочная экскурсия*". It is a very common phrase. "Мы отправились на лодочную экскурсию", "во время *водной* экскурсии......".


  Yeap, This is the accident. 
This is the common phrase from Odessa to Sevastopol. 
But it is not meaning at all that you will be wagging with oars!!! 
This one is colloquial. And meaning excursion or voyage with guide.


----------



## distant_light

I'd say "кататься на лодке", I wound't use a Noun+ Noun pattern here.

Recently I told my girlfriend: "Давай как-нибудь покатаемся на лодке" - Let's go on a boat trip some time.


----------



## everdimension

inerrant said:


> I would never use such a phrase, and I have never heard it. Where did you hear it, at which region?


Да где угодно. Вбей в Google "лодочная экскурсия" (форум мне пока не позволяет вставлять ссылки). Это очень распространенное словосочетание. И как минимум в 50% случаев под boat trip будет подразумеваться именно 'лодочная экскурсия'.
Во всех остальных же случаях подойдет словосочетание, предложенное выше:



distant_light said:


> <...> "*кататься на лодке*" <....>
> 
> Recently I told my girlfriend: "Давай как-нибудь покатаемся на лодке" - Let's go on a boat trip some time.



Разница только в том, что его плохо употреблять в качестве существительного ("катание на лодке")


----------

